# Firefox Histogram viewer addon! Great tool



## UUilliam (Aug 1, 2009)

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8767

Great tool for us photogs


----------



## mrcoons (Aug 2, 2009)

Great, thanks!!


----------

